# Need help - Winstrol Fever



## hanale (Apr 26, 2008)

Two weeks into my cycle i started injecting winstrol that i thought is legit and the injection was sooooo painful like never before (during the injection and also after).Now,like 9 hours after and after working out i have a high fever 38 (around 108 farenhait) and feel bad.
Is it because the stuff is fake? Should i be worried and check myself to a hospital or i'm being too dramatic? 
I also do the prop which hasn't been a problem 'till today just changed the brand today and took a different prop which didn't feel any other than the once i used until today (during the last two weeks)...
Please help....


----------



## Mudge (Apr 26, 2008)

108ºF is pretty much the point of death, or permanent brain damage if you are "lucky." So I'm hoping your thermometer is a little off.

Winstrol injections are famously painful, micronized winny does better but still often noted for being one of the more painful shots to withstand.

Is it fake? I have no idea, there is no way to know that without testing it. There is a story about someone supplying Armor All instead of winstrol, and probably a few others I can't remember. I'd stick to oral administrations unless you think its flat out fake. Is it working for you as it normally would?


----------



## hanale (Apr 27, 2008)

It's a new bottle from Thailand and from Globalanabolic.I thought it's a legit one but the pain was like never before.Had to take the niddle out before shooting again.Was reallty a shocking pain.
 Tempreture is in Celsius,don't know the Farenhait one for sure.So i bet 108 wasn't the right one.I feel much better today.No fever but still feel like having a flu.Should i keep it going?


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 27, 2008)

hanale said:


> It's a new bottle from Thailand and from Globalanabolic.I thought it's a legit one but the pain was like never before.Had to take the niddle out before shooting again.Was reallty a shocking pain.
> Tempreture is in Celsius,don't know the Farenhait one for sure.So i bet 108 wasn't the right one.I feel much better today.No fever but still feel like having a flu.Should i keep it going?



I know nothing about it but if it made you feel that way I would say do not take it again IMO


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 27, 2008)

Drink it


----------



## ZECH (Apr 27, 2008)

You would be dead if you had a fever of 108


----------



## alexvega (Apr 27, 2008)

in my opinion fever comes from infection, or coincidence with some viral process. remember that the inmunity system is attack ed when u are on roids.


----------



## quark (Apr 28, 2008)

38 degrees celsius is 100.4 degrees fahrenheit. You had a slight fever...


----------



## liquidclen.com (Apr 29, 2008)

Did you mix the winni and prop in the same pin?  If it were me I would stick to taking the winni orally so your not just throwing money away - If you get sick from taking it orally then toss it.


----------

